# CPC exam



## MidwestCoder (Apr 6, 2013)

I am taking the test next Saturday April 13, I was under the impression that we could not have anything written in our books. When I was reading the tips is says to have well thumbed code books. Does this mean we can use tabs to mark our books?


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Apr 9, 2013)

When I took the test in October, I was able to tab the book and write in the book. They told me I could not staple or tape anything in. You might want to contact the people who are doing the test to double check with them first. I put the whole E& M charts in the book for a refrence because I couldn't bring the paper with. Good luck with the test.


----------



## afnas (Apr 11, 2013)

You can write anything in the books.. and tab the hell out of it as well. My books were tabbed on the top and sides, each page that had an area to write in was filled with diagrams, charts, definitions, etc. I left no blank space. You just cannot tape or staple anything in the books.. no adding pages.. Also underline words you dont know and add the definition on the bottom of that page. Highlight the hell out of it as well. I do not have a medical background and studied from the online courses and practice exams and passed the first time.   Good luck!.. Oh and I started in the back of the exam and worked my way to the front. The easiest questions are in the  last ones.


----------

